

Source code trees on the Kindle (mobi format) - merlinsbrain
https://github.com/agentzh/src2kindle

======
merlinsbrain
Here's the Django Source code in mobi format:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/lq3gzmz0wrigt33/Django%20Source%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/lq3gzmz0wrigt33/Django%20Source%20Code%20-%20Django%20Community.mobi)

